# ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER CLASS ALL 2 OHM STABLE?



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

i was curious if a year 2000 1100 a2 power class would be 2 ohm mono stable. therefore be 1 ohm stereo stable. if so how much power would it produce at 13.8 volts and 180 amps at its disposal. it puts out 1 kilowatt at 4 ohm. would that double?


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

jasondplacetobe said:


> i was curious if a year 2000 1100 a2 power class would be 2 ohm mono stable. therefore be 1 ohm stereo stable. if so how much power would it produce at 13.8 volts and 180 amps at its disposal. it puts out 1 kilowatt at 4 ohm. would that double?


Per RF

Rockford Fosgate Discussion Forum - So i Found the Power 1100A2......


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

i read along time ago that ALL power class were 2 ohm stable mono. iam looking for someone with real world experiance with the power1100a2.
thanks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jasondplacetobe said:


> i was curious if a year 2000 1100 a2 power class would be 2 ohm mono stable. therefore be 1 ohm stereo stable. if so how much power would it produce at 13.8 volts and 180 amps at its disposal. it puts out 1 kilowatt at 4 ohm. *would that double?*


In reality . . . due to how amps are imperfect [ figure at best 80% out for 100% in ]

probably not 2 ohm mono stable --- not that it needs to be !



> Year / Model Reviewed:
> 1999 Rockford Fosgate Power 1100a2
> 
> Strengths:
> ...


*If your electrical system is stock --- the amp is starving for more juice, equals less in >>>> less out !*


----------

